# Asia's Quest for the Ultra-Skyscraper



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

davidearl said:


> Just wanted to add that NYC keeps adding all ranges of skyscrapers ranging from 500 ft to well over 1,000 ft. That said, the only cities that may compare with NYC may be London and Tokyo when it comes to having tall buildings and the urbanity along to go with them... PLUS a GLOBAL influence of media, finance, fashion, culture etc... Add to that list Hong Kong and Shangai as well.
> 
> Amazing Skylines with URBANITY is what we all should be talking about here folks. Nashville Tennessee after all if building a megatall skyscraper...but WHO CARES?? it's in Nashville of all places. It's all about context.
> 
> After all, who really cared that Kuala Lumpur had the tallest building for several years?? Most people to this day do not know of Kuala Lumpur nor care to visit the place.


I did since I'm part Malaysian  It's like who cares if Dubai builds the tallest building in the world and so. In fact I don't really care that much. What I more care is that I'm a HKer, we have a nice skyline, we have a nice city and it doesn't matter if any other city build scrapers taller than ours


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, Chicago cared very much when the Petronas Towers were completed as they complained Petronas got the title with its spire and subsequent debates followed, even here in SSC.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

davidearl said:


> The USA does not need to promote itself anymore... [...] ...The rest of the world can just keep on... [...] ...wearing our fashion.


:lol:


----------



## davidearl (Sep 10, 2007)

*yes...even usa fashion*



staff said:


> :lol:


the youth of the world are walking around in HIP HOP gansta wear.... yes.... usa is a fashion influence .... and I hate hip hop clothing:nuts:


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

davidearl said:


> Just wanted to add that NYC keeps adding all ranges of skyscrapers ranging from 500 ft to well over 1,000 ft. That said, the only cities that may compare with NYC may be London and Tokyo when it comes to having tall buildings and the urbanity along to go with them... PLUS a GLOBAL influence of media, finance, fashion, culture etc... Add to that list Hong Kong and Shangai as well.
> 
> Amazing Skylines with URBANITY is what we all should be talking about here folks. Nashville Tennessee after all if building a megatall skyscraper...but WHO CARES?? it's in Nashville of all places. It's all about context.
> 
> After all, who really cared that Kuala Lumpur had the tallest building for several years?? Most people to this day do not know of Kuala Lumpur nor care to visit the place.


One word. "Pride". It encourage the locals to work more to keep them up. It symbolizes the payoff (a trophy) for their hard work and prosperity. Even though common people did not recognize Kuala Lumpur, global investors came in and put their money to the city and the country. In 1990s, Malaysia became the most successful country in ASEAN region after Singapore.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

davidearl said:


> the youth of the world are walking around in HIP HOP gansta wear.... yes.... usa is a fashion influence .... and I hate hip hop clothing:nuts:


I'd rather slits my wrists than wear that shit... and I know quite a lot of people around the world that feel the same as well.


Word.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

davidearl said:


> Just wanted to add that NYC keeps adding all ranges of skyscrapers ranging from 500 ft to well over 1,000 ft. That said, the only cities that may compare with NYC may be London and Tokyo when it comes to having tall buildings and the urbanity along to go with them... PLUS a GLOBAL influence of media, finance, fashion, culture etc... Add to that list Hong Kong and Shangai as well.
> 
> Amazing Skylines with URBANITY is what we all should be talking about here folks. Nashville Tennessee after all if building a megatall skyscraper...but WHO CARES?? it's in Nashville of all places. It's all about context.
> 
> After all, who really cared that Kuala Lumpur had the tallest building for several years?? Most people to this day do not know of Kuala Lumpur nor care to visit the place.


I can see how the world revolves around you, you ignorant fella. :lol:

You're just disatisfied with the fact that the Petronas Towers beat Sears to claim the tallest title.

Yaya, nobody knows Kuala Lumpur, too bad then if they are all ignorant people like you. :lol:


----------



## AceN (Apr 24, 2007)

jlshyang said:


> I can see how the world revolves around you, you ignorant fella. :lol:
> 
> You're just disatisfied with the fact that the Petronas Towers beat Sears to claim the tallest title.
> 
> Yaya, nobody knows Kuala Lumpur, too bad then if they are all ignorant people like you. :lol:


hahahaahaha :rofl:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

city_thing said:


> *I'd rather slits my wrists* than wear that shit... and I know quite a lot of people around the world that feel the same as well.
> 
> 
> Word.


Emo.


----------

